# Slow food



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

I was wondering whether there is a live and thriving slow food movement in Portugal. Where can I eat slow food for example? Do you know any restaurants that serve eco food?

Thank you in advance.

Marc


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



marc_dekens said:


> I was wondering whether there is a live and thriving slow food movement in Portugal. Where can I eat slow food for example? Do you know any restaurants that serve eco food?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Marc


Hi Marc

Could you please explain what you mean Slow Food and eco food.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????


----------



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Marc
> 
> Could you please explain what you mean Slow Food and eco food.
> 
> Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????


Hello Peter,

In Italy a couple of years ago there was a surge of protest among Italians, who wanted a stop on the influence of the expanding fast food (hence the "slow" in slow food) companies. In several countries and cities there are slow food gatherings sometimes in restaurants sometimes at home, organized by aspiring chefs who show that there is much to be won by saving a countries' food culture.

Most of the "slow foodists" agree on the fact that non-fertilized, "non-pesticized" foods (that is eco or bio foods) tastes much better than the highly processed foods from the supermarket. 

Did you know that for every calorie of conventional food on your plate 5 to 10 calories of oil is used to produce it? The average American carrot travels more than 3000 km before it is delivered to someone's fridge. Why?

Did you see Jamie Olivers emotional talk (please replace the [dot] with ". " www[dot]ted[dot]com/talks/lang/eng/jamie_oliver.html) at the recent TED conference in Februari? That's why we need slow food and everything connected to it, and we need to move fast.

Best regards,

Marc


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The majority of restaurants that I choose to eat in all serve fresh veg from the market and over the years a couple of restaurant owners that I have know have tried to subsititute frozen chips for fresh cut chips, wondered why their clients went elsewhere and had to have it pointed out to them. I have eaten 'Muck Donalds' twice in the last five years just to remind myself why I don't eat it more often and I seriously think the Portuguese have more respect for good food to let that particular outfit influence their food culture the way it has maybe elsewhere.

All better quality restaurants serve good quality fresh food and Mr Oliver only had to look at Portugal for some influence rather than telling us all it was his idea.

The Portuguese have had slow food for years, its one of the reasons many of us live here.


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



MrBife said:


> The majority of restaurants that I choose to eat in all serve fresh veg from the market and over the years a couple of restaurant owners that I have know have tried to subsititute frozen chips for fresh cut chips, wondered why their clients went elsewhere and had to have it pointed out to them. I have eaten 'Muck Donalds' twice in the last five years just to remind myself why I don't eat it more often and I seriously think the Portuguese have more respect for good food to let that particular outfit influence their food culture the way it has maybe elsewhere.
> 
> All better quality restaurants serve good quality fresh food and Mr Oliver only had to look at Portugal for some influence rather than telling us all it was his idea.
> 
> The Portuguese have had slow food for years, its one of the reasons many of us live here.


LOL, last time I was in Faro I couldn't get a seat in a the two storey Mc Donalds, but I could get my choice of seats in the Chicken and salad place two blocks away, or even the Casa De Sandes (next door) which served me a beautiful fresh Presunto and Mozzarella (carved from a ball) baked roll.

I am not saying Portugal isn't healthier than some countries, but don't kid yourself, Mc Donalds is thriving there just like anywhere else in the world.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

All good said:


> LOL, last time I was in Faro I couldn't get a seat in a the two storey Mc Donalds,


LOL A lucky escape then ! Faro Muck Donalds is tiny! About five metres by five metres on each of two floors. 

You are spoilt for choice when it comes to superb restuarants in both Faro and Olhão.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

I love Slow Food! Sadly it's doesn't seem to be very active in Portugal although I know some local producers have participated in Slow Food events. Your best bet would be to get in touch with someone at the umbrella site. They are quite helpful, but I was in contact with them when they were a much smaller organization. Who knows now! 
Slow Food International | good, clean and fair food


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

There is certainly far LESS of a fast food culture here - not to say it doesn't exist at all. Organic doesn't seem to be so much of a thing here but there is an organic fruit and veg farm you can visit down here in Tavira we have come across.

B


----------

